# Discontinued injection



## KMiskimins (May 15, 2008)

I have a Dr., whose patient requested NO anesthetic during her epidural injection; he injected the Omnipaque but did not like the "spread" so after discussion with the patient, they discontinued the procedure. Would modifer -73 be correct?


----------



## mbort (May 16, 2008)

are you coding for the physician, an ASC, or hospital?


----------



## KMiskimins (May 16, 2008)

*discontinued injection*

I code for the ASC.


----------



## mbort (May 19, 2008)

yes, then I would apply the 73 modifier---however did he give her a local anesthetic (Marcaine, Lidocaine) prior to the injection of the Omnipaque?  This could change things as well.


----------



## KMiskimins (May 21, 2008)

Thank you! No he did not use any "caines"


----------

